# Sandy Woodward crosses the bar



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandy Woodward crosses the bar see=
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23575534.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Often visited Northwood to see how things were going prior to the trip South.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

borderreiver said:


> Sandy Woodward crosses the bar see=
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23575534.


I see that the BBC, again, only refers to the deaths of service people and Falkland Islanders. Good thing that no Merch people died......


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Isn't it just?

Nevertheless, R.I.P. to a sailor of the "Old School".

S2182


----------

